# Deltang control for live steam throttle servo?



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

I wonder if anyone can point me in the right direction.

It's been 10+ years since I've installed and worked with R/C equipment on live steam locomotives. One of the biggest drawbacks is that huge aircraft type, two stick transmitter. I see this Deltang transmitter and wonder if there's a controller and interface to control a standard R/C servo.

http://www.on30guy.com/product-category/throttles/

And, I'm looking for advice, so maybe the better question is "Is there a small simple transmitter a available to control R/C servos off of the old standard 4 x 1.5 AA batteries?

Thanks in advance,

-Richard


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

How many servos do you need to operate?


----------



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Tony! Just two. Live steam reverser and throttle.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Richard.
This is the most popular TX handpiece I make.








It is compatible with any DSM2 RX.
If you want servo reversing use this:








which is programmable or:


----------

